# Need help bidding a private road in maine



## platinumdetails (Jan 12, 2010)

Got a call to bid on a private road right near my house. The road is dirt, about 3 tenths of a mile and maybe 4 trucks wide. much wider then most private roads around here. no mail boxes to worry about and about 6-8 ft extra on each side for the snow. b4 the tree line. 10 houses on the road will be splitting the cost and i may get a few of the driveways. I do mostly residential driveways so this has got me stumped on where to go with the price. He wants to see numbers for a seasonal contract and per storm. No salt or sand for now but might change his mind. Any info you could give me would be helpful.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

make sure if you get it to put a foil on your blade, if not, anything over about 8mph and the snow coming over the moldboard will blind you. Roads are fun and simple, no stupid backing up.

Charge $45 per trip, sounds low but they'll jump on it and probably give you the drives, or charge $85 and tell em for every driveway that signs up with you, you'll take $5 off


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What town?

Gravel or tar?

Flat or up/downhill?

Why is it so wide?


----------



## platinumdetails (Jan 12, 2010)

Poland. Gravel and its flat, with some curves and i have no idea why it that wide. i would say 4 pickups without plows wide. So what do u think?


----------



## platinumdetails (Jan 12, 2010)

Now are you talking about 45 per storm or per visit? But i like your idea for getting the driveways also


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

As a really general guide, use $130 a mile for a one- or one and a half-lane road. Sounds like you have a three or four lane road, so triple to $390/mi. You said 3/10 of a mile, so you're looking at about $40 (a trip). 

Actually, I'd probably look at a minimum charge. This road may be wide, but it's really short. It'll be harder ti plow than "long and narrow".


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

platinumdetails;1076020 said:


> Now are you talking about 45 per storm or per visit? Each time you visit to plow, so NOT per storm But i like your idea for getting the driveways also





Mick;1076254 said:


> As a really general guide, use $130 a mile for a one- or one and a half-lane road. Sounds like you have a three or four lane road, so triple to $390/mi. You said 3/10 of a mile, so you're looking at about $40 (a trip).
> 
> Actually, I'd probably look at a minimum charge. This road may be wide, but it's really short. It'll be harder ti plow than "long and narrow".


Wow Mick, your numbers are spot on

good point about the harder to plow, thats why I added the $5payup Honestly though its not going to be that much harder, and just think by the end of a good winter, it will be down to just 2 passes:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ask yourself this.... Do you want to plow 8" of concrete out of there for $40?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

2COR517;1076271 said:


> Ask yourself this.... Do you want to plow 8" of concrete out of there for $40?


2 things: 1, what do you mean? and 3, not sure about Maine but around here people don't like to pay for roads, seriously you drive up drop the blade and don't think twice- roads are fun and if he prices right he'll get the driveways AND since he IS the town plow there will be no call backs for the bottom of the driveway:laughing:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

2COR517;1076271 said:


> Ask yourself this.... Do you want to plow 8" of concrete out of there for $40?


I was thinking of that when I said "per trip". It really depends on the situation. No more than that's going to be, it might be worth it. It's only 3/10 of a mile.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Platinum,
I'm in Auburn. I can say from experience you can charge more then the $45. You and I know people don't like to plow outside of L/A and If you decide to do it, charge a premium. You'll get it! I'd find out what their expections are? trigger depth? ect..... I was thinking if its not too much of a pita road, I'd charge $100 per push (with the 10 houses that breaks down to $10 per house) and take off (like green said) $5 for each drive you get... it sounds expensive but trust me you'll get it... I get calls ALL the time to plow sabattus, lisbon, minot, poland, mech falls.... but I won't do it....too far for me and they wouldn't like my price anyway!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I defer to local experience. $100 for 3/10 mile? I'm ready to move to Auburn. I lost one 7/10 of a mile at $50 to someone who "gave us too good a deal to pass up".


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Mick, move OUTSIDE Auburn... I couldn't get those rates in town......LOL


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow that's cheap! I just lost a 2 lane 1/10 of a mile asphalt private road this year to a guy that bid $100 per push and last year I got $130. Just goes to show again to the newbies asking "how much should I charge" that different markets are WAY different in price. Good thing you guys are in his market and know the area to help him. I like the idea of discounting for each driveway that signs up, that should help land it. Good Luck Platinum


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I do a few of the same length roads, one I charge $2200, another $1800, and another at $1500 per season. Then there is one that pay's $75 per storm up to 8", $125 up to 12", and $180 to 18". Windham is infested with private roads due to the building boom we had over the last 10 years. There is no way in hell I would ever plow any of them for $40 per trip. 

Another thing to think about is pushing back the banks. I know it's wide, but there is a reason why they forked out the $$ to have it that wide, you may want to ask why. It would be in your best interest to line someone up with a wing setup now, just in case you need them through out the season, it may also effect how you price it, or word your contract.


----------



## platinumdetails (Jan 12, 2010)

Alright guys thanks for the pep talk. Iam going with micks 100 per push with grn's 5 off per house. ur right mick they will pay here in poland. So off i go to finish my quote. U guys are great. Thank you:bluebounc


----------



## platinumdetails (Jan 12, 2010)

RepoMan207;1076366 said:


> I do a few of the same length roads, one I charge $2200, another $1800, and another at $1500 per season. Then there is one that pay's $75 per storm up to 8", $125 up to 12", and $180 to 18". Windham is infested with private roads due to the building boom we had over the last 10 years. There is no way in hell I would ever plow any of them for $40 per trip.
> 
> Another thing to think about is pushing back the banks. I know it's wide, but there is a reason why they forked out the $$ to have it that wide, you may want to ask why. It would be in your best interest to line someone up with a wing setup now, just in case you need them through out the season, it may also effect how you price it, or word your contract.


So does that mean ur interested?? Iam looking for someone to push them back throughout the season. And they r willing to pay for it outside of the contract payup


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

platinumdetails;1076371 said:


> So does that mean ur interested?? Iam looking for someone to push them back throughout the season. And they r willing to pay for it outside of the contract payup


Not I, I don't have the wing setup on my rig. I sub mine out to Tandberg here in windham. I don't think they travel as far as Poland. Groover....or whatever their name is out of Gray maybe able to hook you up. If not, P&K sand & gravel will.


----------



## platinumdetails (Jan 12, 2010)

RepoMan207;1076377 said:


> Not I, I don't have the wing setup on my rig. I sub mine out to Tandberg here in windham. I don't think they travel as far as Poland. Groover....or whatever their name is out of Gray maybe able to hook you up. If not, P&K sand & gravel will.


Sounds good.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

platinumdetails;1076371 said:


> So does that mean ur interested?? Iam looking for someone to push them back throughout the season. And they r willing to pay for it outside of the contract payup


Platinum,

Keep me in mind should you need skid steer work done or sanding of that private drive, as long as its not snowing. I don't like to move my loader off of the account I have it at, but I trailer the skid around to various places during the winter. payup

Sorry no wings for the trucks though.....

Mike


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Keenan is having their auction in a week or so, plenty of equipment to be had!


----------



## platinumdetails (Jan 12, 2010)

Mick76;1076386 said:


> Platinum,
> 
> Keep me in mind should you need skid steer work done or sanding of that private drive, as long as its not snowing. I don't like to move my loader off of the account I have it at, but I trailer the skid around to various places during the winter. payup
> 
> ...


I will keep you in mind. iam sure i could give u some work this year. Whats your contact info. You can get me at [email protected] or 713 4786.ussmileyflag


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Platinumdetails, 
Did you win this contract??


----------

